# Package Shipping to Mexico



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello, I live in Germany and would like to send an iPhone to someone as a gift in Mexico. Is it allowed send an electronics to Mexico? Does the recipient have to pay a custom duty when it is a gift?


Many thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ninah said:


> Hello, I live in Germany and would like to send an iPhone to someone as a gift in Mexico. Is it allowed send an electronics to Mexico? Does the recipient have to pay a custom duty when it is a gift?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.


If you are buying a new iPhone for them, the easiest thing to do might be to order it from the apple.com/mx/ online store for delivery to them. I bought my last computer there and there was no issue with duties. 

However, an iPhone is a little more complicated. Are you also planning to give them a contract for cell and data service with it? You can buy iPhones direct from TelCel at varying prices, depending on the plan.


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

No I´m planing to send an iPhone as a gift to a Mexican friend (to Mexico). I live in Germany. Will he get in any problems? Does he need to pay a custom duty in that case?


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

ninah said:


> No I´m planing to send an iPhone as a gift to a Mexican friend (to Mexico). I live in Germany. Will he get in any problems? Does he need to pay a custom duty in that case?


It will be sim-lock free iPhone without any contract


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree with TundraGreen. Buying it at the online Apple store in Mexico is the best option. Think *guarantee*.


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

I live in Germany and I want to send an iPhone (bought at eBay) private as a gift to a Mexican friend . I need to know if he has to pay some custom duties when he received it. The iPhone is without any contract, it is sim-lock free, I want to send only the phone.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ninah said:


> I live in Germany and I want to send an iPhone (bought at eBay) private as a gift to a Mexican friend . I need to know if he has to pay some custom duties when he received it. The iPhone is without any contract, it is sim-lock free, I want to send only the phone.


In that case it is quite likely he will have to pay duty when he receives it. I don't have a lot of personal experience, but from what I hear, the collection of import taxes is pretty inconsistent.


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> In that case it is quite likely he will have to pay duty when he receives it. I don't have a lot of personal experience, but from what I hear, the collection of import taxes is pretty inconsistent.


Many thanks for the reply and what about when I mark the package as a "Gift"? I will not put any receipt inside of the package. How high custom duties are in Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Not only are custom duties, inconsistent; there is a good chance that your friend will never receive the gift. It may just get 'lost' in Customs or delayed until he loses interest. Mexico doesn't function like Germany, or many other places.
If you know someone in the USA, who will be traveling to Mexico, you might investigate that route. Once in Mexico, they could send the item by courier.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

ninah said:


> Hello, I live in Germany and would like to send an iPhone to someone as a gift in Mexico. Is it allowed send an electronics to Mexico? Does the recipient have to pay a custom duty when it is a gift?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



The quickest and most reliable method of shipping an iPhone to Mexico would be to utilize express shipping from a company such as DHL. Over the years DHL has provided the best combination of shipping and customs clearance. You will pay more than using Deutsche Post but your package will arrive safely in Mexico. For specific information regarding customs duties and shipping go to the DHL site or contact your local office.


----------

